# Parents, keep your daughters out of crowded pools



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

A Polish mom is suing an Egyptian hotel after claiming her daughter got pregnant using their crowded mixed swimming pool.

The bizarre claim surfaced as Magdalena Kwiatkowska demanded compensation after her 13-year-old daughter came back from the family holiday expecting a baby.

Tourist authorities in Warsaw confirmed they had received the complaint which states that the girl conceived because of stray sperm in the pool.

"The mother is adamant that her daughter didn't meet any boys while she was there and is determined to go ahead with the case," said one travel industry source. - ananova.com 

and to think we in America always worried about kids peeing in the pool!


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

Huh... Evidently suing someone to get rich is no longer only the "American Dream". 
I am just glad this happened to an honest "virgin"... so the family's good name can remain intact! 
Hate to think the young lady would lie to her mom.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Sperm and chlorine. Yeah, right!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Only you Rivette would find this story, or maybe me!! Hah LOL The Regal 
Wonder if she sat on any toliet seats, and contracted anything toooooooooooooooooooo!!!! Maybe it was the drinking water??? who knows!!!!!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry folks, Urban Legend, this one goes a loooooooooooong ways back 

This version: http://www.snopes.com/pregnant/swimsperm.asp 

The ancient origin is noted here: http://www.snopes.com/pregnant/bath.asp


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

I seems like I heard that pre-internet.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like someone is bored. Later RJD


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

LMAO Randy that is just hilarious, where do you find this stuff haha. 

-Will


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I got it from the toilet seat, it jumped right up, n grabbed my meat...


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I read in the newspaper years ago of a girl getting pregnant from using the same bathwater as her brothers. Seems all the kids took turns in the tub. As I recall the incident was confirmed but I didn't see any additional followups. I certainly think it'd be possible in used bathwater but very unlikely in a swimming pool as it should have a heavy dose of chlorine in it.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

This was just on MSN today.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

not really train related isn't it? Umm.. Locking.. Move on folks..


----------

